# Turken (Naked Neck) chickens, do I need to keep them separate



## kizzesmychickens (Jul 7, 2017)

I have 5 three month old Naked Necks that I have in a smaller coop within the large chicken orchard. They have been there now for 3 weeks. My question is and it's been a hard one to get a response for...

Do I need to worry about the other chickens pecking their 'naked' necks?? I am wondering if the pink skin would be something the other chickens would be attracted to???...

I've seen on internet pics that people do have other chickens with them. I guess it's the size of the pen that is important too...I really just need someone who has some or any experience with these birds and their flock. Please  I would like to release them from their little coop this weekend...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, we could say not a problem but then because you have birds with attitudes about anything new in the their flock have things go bad. The only way to get a 100% answer to your question is to release them. Then stand back and watch to see how they all interact. Birds have individual personalities, some are bullies, some are sweethears.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I've never owned Turkens. That said, even though the Turkens have been visible to your existing flock, once the Turkens are released, a new pecking order will have to be established. That means that there might be minor picking and pecking but should settle within about a weeks time. The Turkens will probably be at the bottom of the pecking order, and the Turkens themselves will have their own pecking order. Putting out an extra feeder or two will help lessen pecking order issues. Keep in mind that if they all go into the same coop for the night, they will bicker amongst themselves for roosting space. Dont interfere, they'll work it out eventually.
I recommend that you observe them for a day or two and see how it goes. Break up any serious fights and isolate the bully if necessary.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think you'll know until you try. Keep an eye on them like on the weekend.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and good luck!!!


----------

